# Who adds horseradish to their sauce.



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 16, 2017)

I was talking with a guy at church today. He said one of the secret ingrediances used in BBQ sauces from the Memphis area is horseradish. He said his family that is distant has done it for years and is a zing addition if used with all spice and chili powder. He said many of the famous places in Memphis know this and will not give it out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm going to try that, cause I love horseradish & I think it would compliment my sauce recipe.
Thanks for posting that!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 16, 2017)

We rarely use bbq sauce on our meats but sometimes i smoke ribs with a 
maple or honey/horseradish sauce for my family. I only taste a bone of two, as i prefer non-sweet meats but the horseradish does a good job on it.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't make my own , but I add horseradish to what I buy . Sugar fire smoke house sells a white bbq sauce that has horseradish in it , really good .


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 16, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I'm going to try that, cause I love horseradish & I think it would compliment my sauce recipe.
> Thanks for posting that!
> Al


let me know how it turns out....I will try it this next weekend.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 16, 2017)

Sounds about right. Just as long as it doesn't get to close to a cocktail sauce flavor.

Edit. I love bacon and horseradish chip dip.


----------



## dls1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I often use horseradish in my BBQ sauces, but not the creamy sauce stuff. Normally, I just grate fresh horseradish root, but from time to time, I'll use homemade prepared horseradish that I've made by grinding the root and adding vinegar and salt.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2017)

Try the horseradish cheese in most delis..


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Try the horseradish cheese in most delis..



Dave I love horseradish or pepper cheese dip, I make both all the time. I truly am a horseradish freak!
L


----------



## lemans (Oct 16, 2017)

Carolina White Sauce is horseradish and mayo with white vinegar and white pepper!!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 16, 2017)

lemans said:


> Carolina White Sauce is horseradish and mayo with white vinegar and white pepper!!



I think my nose just exploded!!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 16, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> I was talking with a guy at church today. He said one of the secret ingrediances used in BBQ sauces from the Memphis area is horseradish. He said his family that is distant has done it for years and is a zing addition if used with all spice and chili powder. He said many of the famous places in Memphis know this and will not give it out.



I always add it, gives it the twang i am looking for.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 16, 2017)

The Mrs makes our BBQ sauce and I don’t know what all her ingredients are (I think they change a little from time to time ), but I know Horseradish is always a part of it.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 16, 2017)

This is the sauce I use when I slice my tri-tip and make sandwiches. More horseradish = better. It is my own recipe, but obviously I stole bits and pieces from lots of other sources.

*Horseradish sandwich sauce*
½   cup sour cream
½   cup mayonnaise
1    teaspoon fresh lemon juice
½   cup prepared hot horseradish
1    teaspoon minced garlic
½   teaspoon kosher salt


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> This is the sauce I use when I slice my tri-tip and make sandwiches. More horseradish = better. It is my own recipe, but obviously I stole bits and pieces from lots of other sources.
> 
> *Horseradish sandwich sauce*
> ½   cup sour cream
> ...



I am SO making this. My wife is not a horseradish fan at all. I am.  I've got a TT in the freezer.  After I smoke a turkey this week, that tri tip is next.  Point!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope you like the sauce. I think you will find that it works amazingly well on some things, but certainly not everything. I find it works best with smoked beef, like tri-tip.

In that sense it is very much like BBQ sauce. For pulled pork, I still prefer BBQ sauce, especially the recipe I purchased from one of the owners of this site. But, even though I love that on pulled pork, I still use Sweet Baby Rays on other things, and for chicken I still love the original Bullseye.

Make sure you use really fresh lemon and garlic. The lemon is not something you are going to taste a lot, but if you use an old lemon, it really takes the edge off.

"You can call me Ray!" Hah! I hadn't seen or heard that in decades. 

Just don't call me Johnson!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 18, 2017)

WHAO that sounds like a strong sauce


----------



## wild west (Oct 18, 2017)

When i smoke beef i usually make the 3 hots horseradish sauce found on the barbequebible website. If youve nevrr tried it check it out.


----------



## tktplz (Nov 26, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> WHAO that sounds like a strong sauce


Yes, it does as I get extremely naisily.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 28, 2017)

I ordered from Butcher-Packer some Horseradish Powder:
	

		
			
		

		
	








http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=32_137&products_id=925

It does jazz up many things!


----------

